# Sliding hammer soil probe



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So at the wwett show, I visited T&T Tools and ordered a mighty probe with a sliding hammer attachment. Using the blunt tip end. Gotta say this thing is awesome. Makes it so easy to drive the probe into the ground and pulls out way easier as well. Wish I bought it years ago.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol. Mine came in last night. Cant wait to try them.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> So at the wwett show, I visited T&T Tools and ordered a mighty probe with a sliding hammer attachment. Using the blunt tip end. Gotta say this thing is awesome. Makes it so easy to drive the probe into the ground and pulls out way easier as well. Wish I bought it years ago.


Would you mind bringing that with you on the 29th?

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

The problem with those is not begin able to feel buried utilities as it just power throughs the soil with the impact action!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have one and only use it for finding septics when I know I am in the right area. Regular push probe for anything else. It's easy to punch thru utilities with


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Used it last night to find an orangeburg lateral. When i dug it up, discovered there was a copper water line and 3-pvc lines as well. No damage to any of them including the orangeburg.....maybe the blunt tip is the reason?


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Bought one from them when I was at the show as well. Should be handy in august


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I have used my regular push probe before, when I dug up the orangeburg it was full of holes.

I would like to see another way if its out there.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Used again today to find a buried cleanout. Works so well I'm can't believe I've been missing out the whole time.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Maybe the blunt tip was an engineering fix as the one I use to use had a pointed and replaceable tip. Very pointy and hard pounding didn't mix well with plastic and copper water lines!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yup the tip is replaceable but blunt. I found once you pound through the first 12", you can push it down fairly easily without the sliding hammer. I'll bring it to Mark's and you can try it there.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

TnT was selling product like hot cakes. we bought 2 manhole pullers, and while we were there others were placeing orders. not the most glamorous product but man it seemed they were selling.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Think they will be at the long beach show? What size did you get?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

T n t has some good products. Your right, they were selling like crazy when i was there to.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> Think they will be at the long beach show? What size did you get?


Not sure if they'll be there. I just bought the standard rod size....they have a thicker model and a hex shape model as well. Both stronger but they said it's a harder push


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Maybe the blunt tip was an engineering fix as the one I use to use had a pointed and replaceable tip. Very pointy and hard pounding didn't mix well with plastic and copper water lines!


Oh I'm only going through dirt and grass....very little rocks. Not sure how it would do in your area.


----------

